
Obesity Rate for Young Children Plummets 43% in a Decade - luu
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/26/health/obesity-rate-for-young-children-plummets-43-in-a-decade.html?smid=tw-share&_r=0
======
etanazir
Is this a success in health education; or a failure to put dinner on the
table?

